# Western bluetongues



## scratchy (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi all

Wondering if people out there can post pics of their westerns. Want to see the variation from different localities. thanks


----------



## Tiliqua (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi Scratchy
these are my Western Australia Western Blue-tongues (_Tiliqua Occipitalis_). I believe the South Australia and more Eastern specimens are darker, usually dark brown on a lighter brown. The Western Australia ones are usually dark brown on a silver/grey base. Either localities can have very narrow white streaks edging the dark brown bands and some white streaks running through the centre of the bands which looks really impressive.

Tiliqua


----------



## scratchy (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Tiliqua

They are nice. I'm waiting for some from WA . They look similar to your 2nd last one.
I've noticed WA ones tend to have 5 body bands where as SA ones usually have 4 
main bands.


----------



## richardsc (Jun 18, 2007)

my sa ones,bred by matt burgess


----------



## scratchy (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for that ,getting the idea now. Those SA ones are nicely patterned.
Can you keep them outdoors in Melbourne ?


----------



## westaussie (Jun 21, 2007)

couple of W.A stunners


----------



## cma_369 (Jun 21, 2007)

westaussie said:


> couple of W.A stunners


Are these being bred by anyone? They are awesome to say the least:shock:


----------



## westaussie (Jun 21, 2007)

I may have some more this season but like a lot of things I have, they are sold before they are born so you will probably never see them advertised.


----------



## hydro noun15 (Jun 21, 2007)

they are really pretty! and richards are really chubby like alot ive seen theyre lil troopers i love em.

hydro


----------



## Pike01 (Jun 24, 2007)

some SA ones


----------



## scratchy (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi pike1
Nice hand full there! Are they SA mallee ones like Matt Burgess type? Are you planning on breeding them soon?


----------



## krusty (Jun 24, 2007)

i like the look of those W.A's,very nice.


----------



## Anthony88 (Jun 24, 2007)

Holy crap pike!! thats alot of blue tongues you got there.


----------



## Sammccarthy (Jun 24, 2007)

hi
does anyone here sell any westerns.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 14, 2007)

ok is this the norm with westerns tongues,was originally very dark,almost black along with anothers,but the others turned blue like 2 more of its siblings but this little ones is getting pinker by the day


----------



## JKretzs613 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

Wow those are great pics! They are very pretty, congratulations on them.

Tracie


----------

